# Bug Report: Sat Timer fires 11 minutes into program



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Model: Dish DVR921
Card Revision: DNASP103 Rev300
Boot version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L145HED-N

I had a timer set for 02/04/2004 WSBK from 8-9 (Enterprise) instructed to start 1 minute early and end 3 minutes late. When I sat down to watch it tonight, I discovered that the total time of the recording is 49 minutes. It started 10-12 minutes into the show.

This is getting frustrating!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Can you get this problem to happen again?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Can you get this problem to happen again?


I hope not! But I will try. This is the first time this particular problem occurred. It also occurred to me that I had another recording for WPIX going on at the same time. I have successfully recorded two satellite channels simultaneously (or at least I think I have). If I can faithfully reproduce, I'll post the steps.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds to me like too many tuner requests. I've made that same mistake with sat channels. Didn't realize that I had a schedule set for recording on HBO and than later decided to record an HDNet movie starting earlier. Then I happened to be watching Discovery HD during the start of the scheduled recording. It did not fire yet I got the little clock. When I tried to figure out what went wrong, I counted up 3 sat channels tuner accesses at one point in time. The last to go, the earlier scheduled event didn't fire but started later once the background tuner became available. 

Suggested solution- Currently failure of this sort happens without warning. When the little clock pops up that is before the scheduled record event. At that time if there is a excess of tuners requested (more than 2) a choice message should pop up and ask:
Do you wish to record the scheduled event, Or, abort that recording and continue to watch the current channel? If you select record, the channel will change to the scheduled record channel. If you select abort you will be left on the current channel and no recording will commence.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Sounds to me like too many tuner requests. I've made that same mistake with sat channels. Didn't realize that I had a schedule set for recording on HBO and than later decided to record an HDNet movie starting earlier. Then I happened to be watching Discovery HD during the start of the scheduled recording. It did not fire yet I got the little clock. When I tried to figure out what went wrong, I counted up 3 sat channels tuner accesses at one point in time. The last to go, the earlier scheduled event didn't fire but started later once the background tuner became available.
> 
> Suggested solution- Currently failure of this sort happens without warning. When the little clock pops up that is before the scheduled record event. At that time if there is a excess of tuners requested (more than 2) a choice message should pop up and ask:
> Do you wish to record the scheduled event, Or, abort that recording and continue to watch the current channel? If you select record, the channel will change to the scheduled record channel. If you select abort you will be left on the current channel and no recording will commence.


I don't think that was my problem. I had two satellite recordings set for 8PM. Once recorded perfectly while the other started 10 minutes into the show.

I did have an OTA HD show scheduled for 9PM (which of course failed to fire!!).

I probably did have some overlapping times on the backend of my 8PM shows and the fronend of my 9PM show (because of the 3 minutes late default). I would think that that may have contributed to the failure of the 9PM show to fire, but not the delayed recording start on an 8PM show.

My suggestion is for Dish to actually check the recording times for conflicts and send you to the conflict screen whenever you overlap start/end times and cause too many events to try to run concurrently.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Sounds to me like too many tuner requests. I've made that same mistake with sat channels. Didn't realize that I had a schedule set for recording on HBO and than later decided to record an HDNet movie starting earlier. Then I happened to be watching Discovery HD during the start of the scheduled recording. It did not fire yet I got the little clock. When I tried to figure out what went wrong, I counted up 3 sat channels tuner accesses at one point in time. The last to go, the earlier scheduled event didn't fire but started later once the background tuner became available.
> 
> Suggested solution- Currently failure of this sort happens without warning. When the little clock pops up that is before the scheduled record event. At that time if there is a excess of tuners requested (more than 2) a choice message should pop up and ask:
> Do you wish to record the scheduled event, Or, abort that recording and continue to watch the current channel? If you select record, the channel will change to the scheduled record channel. If you select abort you will be left on the current channel and no recording will commence.


Don, after re-0reading your note, I have a few questions. If I setup two satellite events to record at the same time--my 921 should be able to do that--correct? Assuming the answer is yes, and I'm sure it is--what happens if my receiver is on a different channel when the timers fire?

In other words, if I am watching channel 200 and create timer events for 201 and 202 for 10PM and then go to bed. My receiver may still be on 200 when the event timers fire. Does the fact that it was sitting on 200 (in an unattended, but still powered on mode) mean that I tried to have 3 sat channels active at once? Should I turn my unit off when not watching it, or does that prevent timers from firing? This is my first DVR unit, and some of my problems may be newbie issues! :grin: -- Randy


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> .... Does the fact that it was sitting on 200 (in an unattended, but still powered on mode) mean that I tried to have 3 sat channels active at once? Should I turn my unit off when not watching it, or does that prevent timers from firing? This is my first DVR unit, and some of my problems may be newbie issues! :grin: -- Randy


 I don't have the 921 yet, picking up this weekend  !!!

But i have had a 501 for over 2 years. If the 921 is working as it should, if you have 2 timers set, and you're watching tuner 1, at the time tuner1 is suppose to start recording, the tuner switches to the recording channel.

there may be some issues with the 2 tuner setup, but I'm sure the intended way of working is you are forced to the recording channel, otherwise it can't record. The 501 pops up a message 5 minutes before any recording, informing me it's about to fire, and asking if I want to stop it or let it fire. This pops up whether I'm watching live or PVRd programs.

I am expecting the 921 to inform me of 2nd tuner recordings, and for recording on both I am expecting to be asked if it's ok to start the recording or stop the timer. If not, that sounds like something that needs to be fixed.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I have seen the 921 pop up a window and ask me if it's ok to switch the 'main' tuner and start the recording.

I'm not sure what would have happened If I didn't hit 'ok'.

Have to experiment.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> I have seen the 921 pop up a window and ask me if it's ok to switch the 'main' tuner and start the recording.
> 
> I'm not sure what would have happened If I didn't hit 'ok'.
> 
> Have to experiment.


 if it works like the others, it's just a warning if you are watching something, and didn't just leave the receiver on. It will change channels at the appropriate time. Sometimes, normally, I hit ok, but sometimes I ignore the window and it changes. i usually see it 5 minutes before the change, so I'm expecting something similar with the 921 when I pick it up later today


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

got the 921 this weekend 

couple of interesting things:

it records while still off, that's different  the 501 i have comes on when it records after I had manually shut it off. The 921 off button seems to not be off, but rather turn the display output off. I also have noticed that if I power up the 921 during recording, there is no video output, and I have to push the HD/SD button.

can't change tuners manually. or maybe I'm just confused  I tuned in a channel once I got it operational, and hit record. I then changed channels, and it just changed while still recording. I like how smoothly it transitions, there's no clue which tuner you're on. But that's also a problem. If I'm recording on tuner 1, and watching on tuner 2, there doesn't seem to be a way to get back on tuner 1 without going thru the pvr menu and choosing to view the recording program. Am I missing something somewhere?

it's too long! the 921 won't fit in my equipment cabinet! If it had NO cables plugged into the back, it would barely fit so the glass can close, but as is it sticks out about an inch or so. guess I'm going to have to cut an opening in the back to make room for the cables 

stupid rf remotes! I guess it's not their fault, I shouldn't call "them" stupid, but my 501 remote turns on and off the 921, and the 921 remote turns the 501 on but not off (or did i test turning it off?hmm). But I have my 501 sitting next to the 921 so I can watch the stuff I have recorded on the 501. I try to power up the 501 while the 921 is recording something, and the 921 goes off. I'm like wth? then I notice that the 921 continues to record in this setting, so I'm like, hey that's cool. But how annoying, as I'd planned to setup the 501 downstairs, and now anytime one of us tries to change something the other is going to change as well, doh!


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> stupid rf remotes! I guess it's not their fault, I shouldn't call "them" stupid, but my 501 remote turns on and off the 921, and the 921 remote turns the 501 on but not off (or did i test turning it off?hmm). But I have my 501 sitting next to the 921 so I can watch the stuff I have recorded on the 501. I try to power up the 501 while the 921 is recording something, and the 921 goes off. I'm like wth? then I notice that the 921 continues to record in this setting, so I'm like, hey that's cool. But how annoying, as I'd planned to setup the 501 downstairs, and now anytime one of us tries to change something the other is going to change as well, doh!


Congrats on getting your 921! You need to change the remote code on one receiver or the other. If You look at the system info screens I suspect you will see that they are the same. Instructions are in the manual.

.....G


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

guruka said:


> Congrats on getting your 921! You need to change the remote code on one receiver or the other. If You look at the system info screens I suspect you will see that they are the same. Instructions are in the manual.
> 
> .....G


 phew, thanks, I was hoping that could be changed  I'd say I read the manual, but holy smokes, that 921 manual is a friggin' novel! it's almost as big as the 921! and weighs what, 20lbs!? hahaha


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

hehe. . . page 33.


----------

